# Madison, Wis. Police Recover 1950s Car Containing 2 Men from Lake



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by channel3000.com*

The 1950s Ford coupe that local authorities believe contained the remains of two men missing for 45 years has been recovered from Lake Waubesa. 
The recovery team used the diver's lift bags and a crane to recover Ronald Wick's car from the bottom of the lake. 









A local woman who took pictures of the recovery told WISC-TV the car was in amazingly good shape when it was lifted out of the water. 
"It was amazing in the efforts of the police department and the divers," said Amanda Robinson, who took pictures of the car recovery. "It was also haunting at the same time. I was overwhelmed with just the fact that the car had been down there for so long, and this family has finally gotten some closure." 
Wick and Karl Stolz disappeared in February 1961. Divers will return to the search site Thursday to look for other clues to the men's disappearance.

Copyright 2006 by Channel 3000. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

